# Những nhóm thực phẩm ưu tiên hàng đầu cho mùa hè của bé



## MoonLight (11/5/18)

Một thực đơn theo mùa an toàn và đủ dưỡng chất luôn là yếu tố cần thiết để đảm bảo cho sự phát triển bình thường của cơ thể, đặc biệt là đối với trẻ nhỏ. Mùa hè nóng bức khiến khẩu vị của mọi người đều giảm do đó cơ thể có thể không dung nạp đủ các chất cần thiết, vì vậy, cha mẹ phải đặc biệt chú ý tới các nhóm thực phẩm thiết yếu cần cho bé trong mùa hè để bé phát triển khỏe mạnh không bệnh tật qua mùa hè này.

*Nhóm thực phẩm tăng sức đề kháng và giữ nước*
Các thực phẩm giàu vitamin và kẽm là kim chỉ nang để giúp cơ thể trẻ gia tăng khả năng miễn dịch đồng thời giúp trẻ tăng khẩu vị trong các bữa ăn.



​
Vitamin C giúp tăng cường áo giáp miễn dịch trong cơ thể, giúp cơ thể trẻ miễn dịch với các căn bệnh thường gặp mùa hè như viêm họng, ho, cảm cúm, sốt… . Các thực phẩm giàu Vitamin C bao gồm các loại trái cây như cam, chanh, bưởi, quýt, ổi, dứa, nhãn, vải… và một số loại rau xanh như rau muống, rau đay… . Không những thế việc cung cấp đủ vitamin C cho cơ thể cũng giúp các vết thương hồi phục nhanh hơn.




_Cung cấp đủ vitamin C cho cơ thể là vô cùng quan trọng._​
Trẻ con thường rất hiếu động. Vào mùa hè, việc chạy nhảy, nô đùa mỗi ngày sẽ khiến cơ thể trẻ mất đi một lượng nước và khoáng chất rất lớn thông qua việc tiết mồ hôi vì vậy bố mẹ cần thường xuyên để ý nhắc bé uống nước và tăng cường bổ sung các loại trái cây và nước ép trái cây vào thực đơn của bé.

Ngoài ra, để tránh tình trạng thiếu nước nghiêm trọng có thể dẫn tới táo bón cho bé, bố mẹ cũng cần bổ sung thêm các loại thực phẩm giàu Vitamin A, những loại thực phẩm có màu đỏ và cam như đu đủ, cà rốt, cà chua, bí đỏ… .

*Nhóm thực phẩm kích thích vị giác*
Mùa hè nóng bức, khó chịu thường khiến mọi người mất khẩu vị và không muốn ăn gì, điều này sẽ dẫn tới những hậu quả nghiêm trọng khi cơ thể không được cung cấp đủ năng lượng cho các hoạt động hằng ngày. Đặc biệt đối với cơ thể mong manh dễ vỡ của trẻ nhỏ, các nguồn năng lượng nạp vào cần phải luôn được đáp ứng đủ để trẻ không bị kiệt sức.




_Trẻ thường chán ăn vào những ngày hè nóng bức._​ 
Những loại rau mát và nhiều vitamin như rau mồng tơi, rau dền, rau đay sẽ giúp bé ăn ngon miệng hơn. Ngoài ra các thực phẩm giàu kẽm như các loại đỗ đậu, thịt nạc, sò tôm, cua cũng sẽ giúp kích thích khẩu vị của bé con.




_Tăng cường thực phẩm giàu kẽm giúp kích thích khẩu vị._​ 
*Thực phẩm giúp hạn chế mồ hôi trộm*
Khi hay ra mồ hôi trộm, bé rất dễ bị mắc phải các bệnh về đường hô hấp vào mùa hè do hay ở những nơi có điều hòa hoặc quạt gió trong thời gian dài. Đồng thời việc ra mồ hôi trộm cũng khiến cơ thể bé bị mất nhiều nước, muối và khoáng chất trong thời gian ngủ, khiến cơ thể bé bị mệt dẫn tới sức đề kháng suy giảm và dễ mắc bệnh.

_

_
_Tăng cường rau xanh và các đồ ăn mát vào ngày hè cho bé._​ 
Để hạn chế hiện tượng ra mồ hôi trộm cho bé, mẹ có thể nấu cho bé các món ăn như cháo sò, cháo trai, canh cá chuối, canh rau ngót, chè đậu… đồng thời hạn chế các nhóm thực phẩm gây nóng trong như các món ăn nhiều dầu mỡ, mít, sầu riêng, xoài, … và tăng cường các nhóm đồ ăn mát như trái cây tươi, rau xanh trong các bữa ăn.

_Nguồn: suckhoenhi_​


----------

